# long term seed storage



## pawpaw (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/sep98/seed0998.htm"]hxxp://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/sep98/seed0998.htm


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Pawpaw just copy and paste it to here so you don't have the live link.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 18, 2011)

Crud!  I thought I had this figured out.  -- thanks finally got it, I hope.  I will go back and check all my links &#8211; again!

Edit:  Looks like they are all good now.  Please kick me in the butt if you see another such transgression.  And thanks again for the help.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2011)

haaa..  dang hi-tech gadgets... 
interesting article, but I wish it were more 'conclusive'.. 
I knew 'I' needed glasses, but never realized seeds had 'em..


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 18, 2011)

I gather from the article that though ideal methods will vary from species to species and there are other uncrtainties  the general recommendation is:



> Preconditioning the seeds by holding them at  5 degrees C  and 25% RH for a few weeks achieves optimal water content for long term storage at -18 degrees C



5C ~= 41 degrees F
&#8211;18C ~= 0 degrees F

Your home frig/freezer can be set to these temps.  I will start today on developing a method for achieving the RH requirements in a Mason jar.


----------

